# Sam's Hamburger Patties



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

I though I read where some of you were talking about Sam's hamburger patties but the only thing I can find is a comment by Walter.  Comments on the pro's / con's / likes / dislikes ~ We bought an 18 pack yesterday (along with 8 ribeye's on "quick sale"  =P~ ).  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

Bill are the hamburger patties the frozen or fresh ones?  I like the packs you get that have the hole in the center of the burger.  The frozen ones are good too, especially for convenience!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 18, 2006)

I use them to cater with.  I like them.  The hot dogs are good too.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill are the hamburger patties the frozen or fresh ones?  I like the packs you get that have the hole in the center of the burger.  The frozen ones are good too, especially for convenience!


They're the fresh patties with no holes ~ 6.12 lbs for 18 ~ 1/3 pounders. Guess I should have added, they're 90% lean.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2006)

90% lean....better be making some good rub to throw on them! That = 10% flavor in my book. Good news though, they won't shrink!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

We picked up some Grill Creations "Gourmet Burger" seasoning (my wife's a sucker for those little stands..    ) so I'll be trying some of it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> We picked up some Grill Creations "Gourmet Burger" seasoning (my wife's a sucker for those little stands..    ) so I'll be trying some of it.



Yeah, it's not a big deal, but I find with 90% lean there isn't a lot of flavor. I'm pretty confident Bill, that you will make them into a delicious meal!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> usually buy 80 - 85%.  much better imho.


I agree ~ I've always used 80/20 to make my own.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

The best burger meat you can get is to buy a chuck roast and ask for it to be ground.  That's the best naturally flavored hamburger you'll ever eat!  =P~


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> The best burger meat you can get is to buy a chuck roast and ask for it to be ground.  That's the best naturally flavored hamburger you'll ever eat!  =P~


That is so true butt, this is all about the Sam's pre-made hamburgers...  8-[   Thanks again everyone..


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":r1ti6cyb]The best burger meat you can get is to buy a chuck roast and ask for it to be ground.  That's the best naturally flavored hamburger you'll ever eat!  =P~


That is so true butt, this is all about the Sam's pre-made hamburgers...  8-[   Thanks again everyone..[/quote:r1ti6cyb]

Sorry.. #-o


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3v6of097][quote="Larry Wolfe":3v6of097]The best burger meat you can get is to buy a chuck roast and ask for it to be ground.  That's the best naturally flavored hamburger you'll ever eat!  =P~


That is so true butt, this is all about the Sam's pre-made hamburgers...  8-[   Thanks again everyone..[/quote:3v6of097]
Sorry.. #-o[/quote:3v6of097]
That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 18, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":ivl2o0oz][quote="The Joker":ivl2o0oz][quote="Larry Wolfe":ivl2o0oz]The best burger meat you can get is to buy a chuck roast and ask for it to be ground.  That's the best naturally flavored hamburger you'll ever eat!  =P~


That is so true butt, this is all about the Sam's pre-made hamburgers...  8-[   Thanks again everyone..[/quote:ivl2o0oz]
Sorry.. #-o[/quote:ivl2o0oz]
That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[[/quote:ivl2o0oz]
Never question someone with a post RANK. M'k?  8-[  #-o  #-o


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.. #-o[/quote:x174j7re]
That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[[/quote:x174j7re]
Never question someone with a post RANK. M'k?  8-[  #-o  #-o[/quote:x174j7re]
 :-k


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[



Sure we are!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":ybfs1rof]That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[



Sure we are! [/quote:ybfs1rof]
 :hide:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1wk8v2ka][quote="The Joker":1wk8v2ka]That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[



Sure we are! [/quote:1wk8v2ka]
 :hide:[/quote:1wk8v2ka]

Aww come on out and play, it's all good!  :grin:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2ysyvmxc][quote="Larry Wolfe":2ysyvmxc][quote="The Joker":2ysyvmxc]That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[



Sure we are! [/quote:2ysyvmxc]
 :hide:[/quote:2ysyvmxc]

Aww come on out and play, *it's all good!*  :grin:[/quote:2ysyvmxc]
 :grin:          8-[  :-k ... ... ...   [-(


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ir296ox][quote="The Joker":2ir296ox][quote="Larry Wolfe":2ir296ox][quote="The Joker":2ir296ox]That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[



Sure we are! [/quote:2ir296ox]
 :hide:[/quote:2ir296ox]

Aww come on out and play, *it's all good!*  :grin:[/quote:2ir296ox]
 :grin:          8-[  :-k ... ... ...   [-([/quote:2ir296ox]

 ](*,)  :dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":38ee14nj][quote="Larry Wolfe":38ee14nj][quote="The Joker":38ee14nj][quote="Larry Wolfe":38ee14nj][quote="The Joker":38ee14nj]That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[



Sure we are! [/quote:38ee14nj]
 :hide:[/quote:38ee14nj]

Aww come on out and play, *it's all good!*  :grin:[/quote:38ee14nj]
 :grin:          8-[  :-k ... ... ...   [-([/quote:38ee14nj]

 ](*,)  :dunno:[/quote:38ee14nj]
 :lcry: OK, OK...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":262z6mc9][quote="The Joker":262z6mc9][quote="Larry Wolfe":262z6mc9][quote="The Joker":262z6mc9][quote="Larry Wolfe":262z6mc9][quote="The Joker":262z6mc9]That's ok ~ We're cool .. .. I think...  8-[



Sure we are! [/quote:262z6mc9]
 :hide:[/quote:262z6mc9]

Aww come on out and play, *it's all good!*  :grin:[/quote:262z6mc9]
 :grin:          8-[  :-k ... ... ...   [-([/quote:262z6mc9]

 ](*,)  :dunno:[/quote:262z6mc9]
 :lcry: OK, OK...[/quote:262z6mc9]

You two are making me sick! Just :smooch: and call it a night, will ya!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You two are making me sick! Just :smooch: and call it a night, will ya!


   :compuf: 





			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> Or get a room.



 :compuf:


----------



## WalterSC (May 19, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I though I read where some of you were talking about Sam's hamburger patties but the only thing I can find is a comment by Walter.  Comments on the pro's / con's / likes / dislikes ~ We bought an 18 pack yesterday (along with 8 ribeye's on "quick sale"  =P~ ).  8-[




Ok we love the Sams burgers , they are a good size and they dont shirink when grilling , with these ya fill the bun with burger , not like those cheapies you by flash frozen in a box and are paper thin. We like the size and the quantity you get at Sams. Its my job to go meat huntiong when we go there , my wife gets the house hold stuff and my job is picking the meats , pork, chicken , seafood etc!!!


----------

